# Temple Inland sells land



## wolf3006 (Jan 21, 2008)

Important Notice!
Effective November 1, 2007, The Campbell Group, through Crown Pine Timber, acquired 1.5 million acres of Temple-Inland’s timberlands located in Texas, Louisiana, Alabama and Georgia. The recreational lease program established by Temple-Inland related to the land acquired by The Campbell Group was also transferred along with the timberlands. The program will continue to be managed by The Campbell Group through the regional and local field offices.

The Crown Pine Timber web site and associated lease lands can be accessed by going to: http://www.crownpinetimber.com

Important Notice!
Temple-Inland's former subsidiary, Forestar Real Estate Group, now owns about 350,000 acres of former Temple-Inland timberlands in Georgia, Alabama, Texas and Louisiana. The recreational lease program established by Temple-Inland related to these timberlands is now managed by Forestar Real Estate Group.

You may inquire about Forestar lease sites at recreationalleases@forestargroup.com

Anyone no anything about this.I could not get the links to work!


----------



## Ed in North Ga. (Jan 21, 2008)

Temple Inland is a leading company in the paperboard industry- they buy land, use the pulp wood, *usually* replant and in the process- *improve* the land- once the land is improved enough, they give it over to their real estate company, forestar(whos actually TempleInland)- forestar then markets it as a possible developent/potential land for building-ie: they sit on it..
 If it fails to sell or wont bring the big bucks, they let the wood mature and then start the process al over again-

 Forestar has been looking mainly around the big cities, close to interstates- they keep an eye out for tracts such as these because they know eventually they will sell to developers- They harvest it, put in the roads, replant, and wait-

 Im not sure, and havent researched it yet, but I think its possible CrownPineTimber/Campbell will be another subsideary of TempleInland, or at least an intrested 3ed party under the same management principles. Harvest/develop/replant/wait and see-

 The downside to all this is the land owned by TempleInland is always up for grabs- big company, big money.The up side is the companies that seem to be buying, are all part of the same group- no condos, more hunting.

Hope that it stays that way.


----------



## wolf3006 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info ED


----------

